# Aircraft sheetmetal work ?



## Badger66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi .

Just wondering if any of you know of any company looking for experianced aircraft sheetmetal workers in Hong Kong .

I have 27 years experiance behind me , worked most widebodies , medium bodies , and narrow bodies , helicopters , warbirds ..... crash repairs and am currantly a structural crew chief for a well renowned airline in Aústria where I have worked for , on and off 16 years .

Just trying to find a new challange in a more varourable climate ..... getting tired of long cold winters . 

Im from Ireland , 45 years old with a wife and little girl , who is just cute .

Any info would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

As far as I aware, there is no aircraft manufacturing in HK, therefore you would be looking for repair and maintenance work. Keep in mind there will be language difficulties( but no more than you faced in Austria, Cantonese is harder to learn than German, but english is very common) getting a work visa will be difficult, as your employer will have to show they cannot fill the post with a local.


I would suggest applying to the major carriers( no doubt you have already done that) like BA, Cathay, Virgin, Luftansa, KLM, Air Fance, DHL, Fedex,Continental etc.

Getting tired of of long cold winters..... well you would be exchanging that for hot, humid endless months and mosquitoes with the appetite of a Great white shark! (my record was 156 bites in one evening....... a bbq at ground level in ClearwaterBay. Hopefully the level of alcohol in my blood gave the little sods a bigger hangover than I had....... and I had a big hangover)


----------

